# 07 Rabbit stalling at random times



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

So since I bought my bunny in december 06 It has stalled 3-5 times for no reason







Today it happened in the car wash but all the other times it was just parked at idle. The battery light comes on and it just stalls. Fortunetly it starts right back up no problem. Has anyone else had this problem with their 2.5???


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: 07 Rabbit stalling at random times (vr_vento95)*

run a search and you'll find several others with similar symptoms....have you taken it to the dealer?..what gas do you put in it....(not just the oct rating)


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: 07 Rabbit stalling at random times (Geo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_Volkswagen has officially released a fix for this. It's a charcoal canister problem...apparently, they have 2 different plants making them, and the flow in the Rabbit canister is wrong, thus when the purge valve opens kills the engine instantly. Valve is closed for restart, so it fires right back up. All the Jetta canisters are made in a different plant, hence why no Jetta owners exhibit this problem. Your technician *has* to call the helpline however to get the right parts ordered to fix it. The parts catalog is not updated with the correct parts yet.


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: 07 Rabbit stalling at random times (ninety9gl)*

thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: 07 Rabbit stalling at random times (vr_vento95)*

sweet! Did you get that info from the "big" thread corresponding to this topic in the main MKV forum? I need to take mine in just because there is a fix for it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 07 Rabbit stalling at random times (NaKoRuRu)*

So much for VW fixing their crappy electrical system...


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: 07 Rabbit stalling at random times (subwoffers)*

That's not an electrical problem, at least not the charcoal canister.
And the only real electrical problems I've ever seen on a VW would be ignition switches, brake light switches and window regulators... I've heard a few little bugs with the MKV, but most manufactures have much worse shortcomings. I'd rather have my brakelights off than a faulty motor mount (Focus), a belt that falls off when it rains (Mustang) or an improperly installed rear window and airbags that don't deploy (the brand new Civic).


----------



## mrmac16 (May 19, 2007)

*Re: 07 Rabbit stalling at random times (vr_vento95)*

My 07 Rabbit bought on January 07 has stalled a couple of times. 3 times on the first 250 miles.
I would drive a couple of miles, come to an idle, and stalls for no reason. Mine is manual transmission. Took it to the dealer, they could not replicate the problem. I have been using 89 AKI octane and it has stopped (4000 miles now). I also hear a clicking noise coming from the gas tank when driving when engine is cold.
Don't know what it is........


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: 07 Rabbit stalling at random times (mrmac16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrmac16* »_My 07 Rabbit bought on January 07 has stalled a couple of times. 3 times on the first 250 miles.
I would drive a couple of miles, come to an idle, and stalls for no reason. Mine is manual transmission. Took it to the dealer, they could not replicate the problem. I have been using 89 AKI octane and it has stopped (4000 miles now). I also hear a clicking noise coming from the gas tank when driving when engine is cold.
Don't know what it is........

This whole stalling thing is extremely common, mine has stalled probably 15 times in the first 6k, it's annoying but it doesn't bother me to the point of thrashing VW over it, I know they'll get it sorted out. 
The clicking from the back is normal, it's a pressure relief pump or something of that nature from the fuel tank.


----------



## Scratchmaster_J (Jan 18, 2007)

Mine has only done it 2 times since i bought the car in Dec. Both times im just sitting in neutral getting some fast-food. Ive asked the dealer about it, but they have nothing in their system. I dunno, but knock on wood and I hope it dosnt persist.


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

I guess I have to chip in today. The 1st time was the 1st day I got my car. I was driving away from my dealership about 3 mins, and stalled. At that time, I thought I stalled my car. 
Today, it happened once again. It was in the 1st gear, and was going to accelerate from a traffic light. It stalled on me and the battery light came on the dashboard. 
Both of the time were @ a traffic light dead stop and accelerating.


_Modified by ahson at 11:23 PM 6-3-2007_


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (ahson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahson* »_I guess I have to chip in today. The 1st time was the 1st day I got my car. I was driving away from my dealership about 3 mins, and stalled. At that time, I thought I stalled my car. 
Today, it happened once again. It was in the 1st gear, and was going to accelerate from a traffic light. It stalled on me and the battery light came on the dashboard. 
Both of the time were @ a traffic light dead stop and accelerating.

_Modified by ahson at 11:23 PM 6-3-2007_

That sounds different than the problem others were having.


----------

